# Tri-Fishalon?



## outdoors (Feb 6, 2013)

I am curious if anyone knows if they will be doing the Tri-Fishalon again this year? And if so when can we sign up?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Found this online "East Canyon Reservoir will be part of the Wasatch Back Quad-fishalon. The tournament will take place in January and February. For details, prize information and the official rules, visit the Utah State Parks website."


----------



## outdoors (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you very much! I will take a look at that


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds cool, Im in.>>O


----------

